# Hookah Smoker's?



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

So I took the plunge and purchase a 24" 4 hose model in the mail yesterday. I have some shisha but what else do I need and how do I use it? Any help would be appreciated. You can even pm with info if you would like.

Is this a good access. package:
http://www.smoking-hookah.com/product/379001.asp


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Give me a call on my cell. It is listed in the mod section. I have two hookahs at home and can help you out.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess you need some good clean charcoal. For best instruction, find a turk?

I had dinner at a middle eastern restaurant in JAX and took time for a pipe at the hookah bar after dinner. I was unexpectedly impressed, very favorably, with how nice that gloppy fruit-marmalade looking tobacco tasted.


----------



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

Many of my friends are middle eastern, and they got me into hookahs while in college. It is the most publicly accepted form of smoking, since the smoke is mostly water vapor. I used to smoke with friends once a week, but now it's few times a year.

Starbuzz brand seems to be all the rage these days, and getting more expensive by the day. My favorite flavors are double apple, lemon-grape, rose (sounds gay, but smells nice), and coconut mint. Most people love anything with mint in it.

As for charcoal, Three Kings is popular. However, fast burning charcoal has an outer coating. I am convinced that this type of coal gives me a head ache, and subdues flavors. If you can find it, get the natural wood charcoal, it's a pain in the ass to get it going, but if you care about flavors at all it is worth the effort. Easiest way is to use a chimney starter meant for charcoal grills.

Let us know how you like it! I'm curious to know.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jim I knew there was a reason you were cool (besides cigars of course....)

Here are a few links that should help you out....

Minnesota Hookah (these guys have a lot of good stuff and they are aweosme to work with)
Minnesota Hookah (aparently this is the best coal to use... i've never used it myself but I agree with previous posters.... the instant light coals are just plain crap)

Next time I go down to San diego i'll pick something up for you. Don't waste your money on a package like that. You wont use half of it anyway. Just buy yourself a good cleaning brush, a roll of HEAVY DUTY tin foil an the coals and tobacco. Starbuzz is great but for the price you can get soooo much better. Check out fumari tobacco (Hookah Tobacco, Hookahs, Charcoal & Accessories - Fumari.com) That's my personal favorite.

Good luck Jim! hookahs are a great alrternative when you dont feel like a cigar or you're in a social setting where a cigar wouldn't be appropriate.

Do you have a link tto the hookah you picked up?


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

Remember that the liquid you use in the chamber will also impart some flavor into the smoke, So if you have a fruity type of shisha consider a complimenting fruit juice and slices of fruit (make sure its slices and not chunks otherwise you risk sucking chunks up into the stem) instead of water. Also, I used to stick the base of the hookah in the freezer to really chill the glass.

As for that package, it looks a little gimicky, I've never seen or used a double bowl and it seems like a waste. If its to combine shishas you can do that on your own and do that in a single bowl. If you plan on using the hookah outside the only thing you'd need from that is the wind screen.

Man I wish I still had my hookah


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Try Malibu rum in lieu of water once you start experimenting.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

get your hand on some wormwood, that's a fun ride


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

hey man, love smoking hookah!

+1 to the guy linking mn hookah. i know those guys personally and they are very stand up people! 

check out hookahforum.com its a small forum but they are pretty nice over there (except for me  and there is a ton of good info in the reviews section. a quick forum search should be able to answer anything you would want to know!


----------



## nizzer (Apr 16, 2008)

Lazari charcoal is the way to go. They sell it at safeways and local markets in big bags. Its a lot cheaper, allows you to taste the flavors. Also it doesn't have the chemicals that self lites have. Lazari is definitely the best.

I use a separate portable stove that I keep outside to heat the coals. Everyone who's seen it and smokes hooka loves the idea. And I think it works great.



Starbuzz is overpriced and fumari is one of my favorites. The original and most widely used tobacco is El-nakhla double apple. It's cheap and it actually feels like you are smoking something. It's give off a pretty strong licorice flavor. I haven't tried but a lot of people mix Ozzuo or arak alcohol in the water when they smoke it.



I personally do not fill my bowls with a lot of tobacco. I like to keep the tobacco fluffy and not overpack it. I find that when you overpack it, it burns faster and you never smoke all the tobacco.





Also I like to make really small holes in the foil using a toothpick, And try not too let the foil touch the tobacco.



Anyways those are some guidelines that will make for a great session. I've been smoking hooka for years, and I enjoy it as much as I do cigars. Good thing about hooka is you do not smell like smoke after and it is really light. If you have any question's feel free to pm. Have fun with it and enjoy.


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

agree starbuzz is best. instead of foil and a toothpick they have a metal lid to use for a few bucks. figure out how you like it with different fluids. ie milk.juice.water.and others. with four hoses you have to block off the ones you dont use or you get a hard draw. it takes getting use to have fun. wonder how the new tax will affect the price?


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I used to have a social smoke SS and a mya bambino at one point. It taste nice but the cleanup drove me mental. The bambino was easy to clean tho and smoked great. I prefered AL Falker as it was half the price of starbuzz and fantastic. I sold all my hookah stuff and bought a humidor and cigars .


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I personally think Starbuzz is overrated, and overpriced.

To me, Nakhla and Al Fahker are some of the better Shishas on the market.

For coals, I use CH Instant lights (hookahjohn.com)...the quantity you buy is a LOT of coal though (1KG of coals, about a month's supply for a moderate hookah user).

For foil, I use Reynolds Heavy Duty. Toothpick sized holes, one outer ring, one middle ring, and a pyramid of three holes in the middle. This gives me a really good smoke.

Now, remember to clean your hookah after every use...especially blowing out any condensation from your hose. Hoses will go bad if not taken care of....and they can be rather pricey. My Kalil Mamoon hose was about $30 shipped.

And a tip for cleaning the vase...after scrubbing it out, fill it with a baking soda/hot tapwater mixture and let it sit for about 15-20 minutes. This will deodorize the vase, so it no longer has that stale hookah water smell to it.

Also avoid using milk in the vase, and avoid using regular tobacco or any....ahem....herbal substances, as they will adhere themselves to the materials in the hookah, ruining the flavor of anything smoked after that. Usually using non hookah smoking materials can result in having to replace the stem and hose....which is really expensive. The tobacco used in hookah has incredibly low tar content compared to standard tobaccos.

Enjoy!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's a link to the pipe. I know... you get what you pay for... the old ladyt was wanting to try one... if I like I may invest in a better system. It is i bare boes so I need all the accessories... anyone know of a place with great prices for the foil, charcoal, tongs, tips etc? as a package deal?

24" Brass Wodd Hookah Sisha pipes 4 Hoses - eBay (item 310126139413 end time Mar-08-09 11:46:37 PDT)


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hookah, Hookahs and Wholesale Hookah from SouthSmoke.com They have some good deals on coals and tobacco.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Here's a link to the pipe. I know... you get what you pay for... the old ladyt was wanting to try one... if I like I may invest in a better system. It is i bare boes so I need all the accessories... anyone know of a place with great prices for the foil, charcoal, tongs, tips etc? as a package deal?
> 
> 24" Brass Wodd Hookah Sisha pipes 4 Hoses - eBay (item 310126139413 end time Mar-08-09 11:46:37 PDT)


That's a very old style of hookah, and is not meant for shisha use...it's meant to hold straight tobacco, and the coal is placed directly upon the tobacco. The smoke will be a bit harsh. The bowl on that hookah is referred to as a "Tombeik". It also lacks the coal tray.

I'd avoid using shisha in it anyways since the wood will absorb the shisha juices, causing the wood to eventually rot (this is how many wood-ended hoses meet their fate, moisture related damage).

You can try it, but if you want a good one, check out hookah-shisha.com, hookahjohn.com, mnhookah.com or saharasmoke.com All of them are very reputable vendors with a wide variety of hookahs.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's some hookah shots so you folks can see what layout I've been using, so you can compare when shopping. Now, my Hookah is in the middle-range as far as price goes (a Hookah-Shisha.com Glyph, with a Kalil Mamoon hose). The bowl in use is called a phunnel bowl...no hookah comes with those...I have a pic I'll show you with standard bowls.

Here's the two standard bowl types you'll find. Notice the size of the bases...the one on the left is a modern, or "mod" bowl. The one on the right has a traditional or standard bottom to it. Each of these bowl types use a different gasket. Ignore that the bowl on the right is broke...long story, and I'm still pretty pissed off over it.


Here's a better shot to show you the difference in opening sizes:


The hookah (was in use when I took these photos)


A good shot of the coal tray and bowl.


The result of that bowl/hookah/hose/coal combination:


And a final tip....no matter how tempting, NEVER store your coals in a old cedar cigar box...it will ruin them. All of these coals got messed up...about $18 in coals.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I have gone and made another pipe purchase using a site suggested by stfoley, so I know this one is for shisha!

Sahara Smoke Co. ::...


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice, let us know how it smokes. Keep in mind it is a second...so if there's any problems, ask away and we'll see if we can help.

For the record, mine has a slight leak in the hose port...that was my doing, being clumsy. It's just a matter of placing some silicone inside of the hose adapter in my case....I just haven't gotten around to doing it yet.

BTW, fill the vase about 1" to 1.5" up from the end of the downstem. Do a trial pull, and pull hard...if any water makes it up to the hose port (you'll know), then remove a slight amount of water and try again...once you find that point where it doesn't happen....that's where it should be filled to from now on.

The fill height matters more if you get a really non-restrictive hose like a Kalil Mamoon or a Razan...since those are kinda deceptive...the same force pull is actually more force on the hookah than with a normal hose...so you need to puff gently if you ever do upgrade to one of those hoses.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

stfoley said:


> Nice, let us know how it smokes. Keep in mind it is a second...so if there's any problems, ask away and we'll see if we can help.
> 
> For the record, mine has a slight leak in the hose port...that was my doing, being clumsy. It's just a matter of placing some silicone inside of the hose adapter in my case....I just haven't gotten around to doing it yet.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all of your input. Maybe we should have a hookah meet up :yo:


----------

